# How to "unfreeze" my cable steering?



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

OK, my bro doesnt use his boat enough...the steering freezes up every winter, costing him serious $.....I told him to turn the wheel all the way to the right to cover the exposed cable...but he forgot. Anyone know the secret to loosening the cable where it connects to the motor? I dont think its been long enough for it to be really frozen.
Thanks


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

*Livingston Outboard Rebuilds And Repair*

PM sent


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Put some newspaper under the arm and spray the exposed part of the arm with WD 40 to melt the hardened grease. Then put a board at the end of the arm and tap with a hammer or hook up an impact hammer (I think that's what they are called) to your compressor and it will bust it loose. As more of the arm is exposed, spray with WD 40. When you get it clean and working, re-lube with a good grease. I always used that blue Evinrude grease. Tr-lube or something like that.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Had to get a hairdryer out last week. I will say twisting the bar helps loosen it a lot more than trying to pull it.


----------



## 230 Cobia (Mar 25, 2008)

PB blaster plastic bag and rubber bands let her soak


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Where do you spray the PB blaster? I've got the same problem. I took the large nut off the port side of the arm and have been spraying PB Blaster in the tiny gap where the nut was. Haven't really had much luck so far. Been spraying it a couple of times a day.

Edit: Engine for some reason is stuck with the prop to the port side; there is really none of that cable arm stick out. Very frustrating.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

The steering tube is corroding internally and locking the steering cable up. You can spray and knock all you want but if you don't remove the cable and hone out the corrosion in the tube, it will freeze up again in short order. Really doesn't matter if the cable is in or out. They actually make a steering tube brush that attaches to a drill that cleans things out.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

We use a reamer on a drill. it is the exact size of the tube, works great, with the proper lube it last a couple of years...


----------

